
Ask HN: Would you participate in augmented reality exercise? - ge96
This would be pretty brutal, imagine the augmented reality is displaying&#x2F;you hear a serial killer chasing you up a mountain and you have to run up the mountain to escape. Part of it you climb walls and the AR shows you where to grab onto something like a game. The particular niche would be aimed for more fit&#x2F;&quot;parkour&quot; people that can do crazy stuff like jumping gaps (running leap).<p>I don&#x27;t know that would be a cool event I&#x27;d think.
======
mattbgates
Reminds me of that Netflix episode of Black Mirror.
[http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/25/13401020/black-mirror-
sea...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/10/25/13401020/black-mirror-
season-3-episode-2-playtest-recap)

I suggest you give it a watch ;)

~~~
ge96
Hmm I started to watch it a while back. Not sure if that is in the
second/third season.

